# Can you Sex an egg by its shape?



## cluck13 (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi I have been told that you can sex an egg by its shape. Is this true?

Pointy eggs --> Rooster
Normal egg --> Hen


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

cluck13 said:


> Hi I have been told that you can sex an egg by its shape. Is this true?
> 
> Pointy eggs --> Rooster
> Normal egg --> Hen


I have never heard that. Most chickens lay pretty much the same shaped egg each time. They may vary in size but not in shape. 
That would be nice though.


----------



## cluck13 (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks LittleWings - thought I would ask. Next time we have a broody hen, Ill look at the eggs and may take out any 'pointy' ones and see the results


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Emphatically no. The hen shapes the egg, no matter male, female or infertile (no roo). One of my Australorps lays pointy eggs, the other more rounded. As individuals, they are consistent. Have you noticed if lately one of your legs has become a little longer than they other? I think you need to blow a big raspberry at whoever told you that one.


----------



## GAchickshusband (Feb 2, 2014)

Too bad it's not true. There would be no more reason for straight run sales and breeders could all send us exactly the male to female ration we desire.


----------



## cluck13 (Jun 14, 2013)

Yes it would be good if it was true GAchickshusband.


----------

